# FYI Craftman Tracks



## jemcd (Jan 18, 2015)

I just bought a set used tracks off a craftsman blower for a robot project, and found out they fit my Troy-Built thrower, slide the wheels off, slide the tracks on Done!! 5 min have a new thrower,they did slow the travel down a bit, but worth it, they made it a unstoppable new machine. amazing how easy and quick, perfect fit!


----------



## Buff1968 (Nov 28, 2014)

What model/year of Troy-Bilt did you put them on?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It would make sense if both machines were made by MTD, then badged as something else.


----------

